# Collection Frans



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Had my mind set to detaling my Citroën C 5 in the weekend at home last friday, so loaded all my gear in the car.
I can also detail inside at my work, however when I do it overthere in the weekend I still have the idea that I am at work. 
The weather overhere was worse as expected, so I couldn't do anything today.
Instead of that I made some pics of my collection.
Please keep in mind that I started recently (end of last year) and I don't have a huge collection (yet ).
Some things are still at my work, but most of it is on the pics



















Still got a lot of things on my wish list, but hey Rome wasn't built also in one day. 
Further more there are certain things that I ordered through GB's and will arrive and due time, like a pad washer and a collection of empty bottles and sprayers.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice collections..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking good so far mate, you've definately caught the bug .


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Loving the Flex twins :buffer:


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Tnx all, caught the bug indeed. 

Loving the Flexes myself to, they are good machines. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking good buddy :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice collection matey


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

Really nice collection!


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Received today a nice package; 










Dodo Juice Supernatural - Wood 
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Paste Sealant 
Dodo Juice Diamond White Panel Pot 
Dodo Juice Doublewax Soft Panel Pot 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro Panel Pot 
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro Panel Pot 
Dodo Juice Carnauba Canister Test Tube 
Dodo Juice Glass Cleaner, Polish, Sealant Kit 
Dodo Juice Sheepskin Tribble Wash Mitt 
Dodo Juice Finger Mitt Wax Applicator 
Valet Pro Citrus Tar and Glue Remover - 500ml 
Gliptone Liquid Leather Cleaner and Conditioner Kit 
Meguiar's Soft Foam Applicator's 
Silverline Wheel and Alloy Brush

My collection of DDJ panels is now complete.


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

looking good mate good load of stuff. My wheel brush broke in around 2 month wasnt happy haha so going down a new road and think ill buy a EZ brush next.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Bought some additional gear.


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

You just can't stop? ...are you?


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I can, but I won't. 

To be honest, started just a couple of months ago and was missing quite a lot of necessary items in my collection (and still am).
Had only Megs 105 and 205 regarding polishing media, so I am just filling the gaps.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Thats a cracking collection there Frans, plenty of Dodo, scholl and 2 very nice machines.
Anyone would be happy with that :thumb:


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Treated myself lately on some goodies.
Yesterday finally my package from the States arrived (won't do that again, what a mess...);










*Zymöl*
2 x Wax Applicator 3pk
Pre-wax Applicator 2pk
Microwipe 2pk
HD Cleanse 500ml
Destiny 8 oz
Detail wax 2oz

2 x Zymöl Holliday Sampler 2;
_HD Cleanse 6.5oz
Microwipe
Wax applicator
Concours 2oz
Destiny 2oz
Atlantique 2oz_

*Dodo Juice*
SN Plush Applicator
SN Drying Towel
Born to be Milde Shampoo

Chemical Guys - Celeste Dettaglio wax

Monello Delerium Drying Towel

Iron X


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning collection


Brian


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

Mooie uitbreiding Frans :thumb:


----------



## bighed (May 18, 2008)

wow. great collection


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't see the homebrew wax 

great collection :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing collection fella :thumb:


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Great Collection mate...as the saying goes "Once ya pop ya cant stop"


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Almost forgot to add my latest addition to my collection, on this forum.

I asked a specialized company to create a custom case for my Dodojuice waxes, with the following result;


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

That case is wicked mate love that . Collectors item one day!!!


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

that case is realy good. how much did that cost?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning collection have you a pic with all your gear now


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Great collection :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

nice kit


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Thanks all.

@ Sean; It was around 200 euro's.
It may sound expensive but you have to take in account; that this case is a unique (there is only one of it) custom case.

@ Derek; Sorry, not at the moment. My gear is spread over two storage units (one at home and the other at my work).


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Amazing Collection. The case is a great idea:argie::doublesho


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I scored a short while ago a nice Festool set through an auction.
Received it today and what do you do in such a case...
Connect it and try it ofcourse. :buffer:

First impressions are good, very stable and where my Flex goes from zero to full throttle like a F1 car (very fast), this machine builds up the revs very steadily.










Bought also some other goodies as you can see.

-


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

^^^:argie:


----------

